
First Human Head Transplant - kiddz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/11/17/worlds-first-human-head-transplant-successfully-carried/
======
escherplex
Sick joke, but a suggested preview of the Beverly Hills and Hamptons crowd 30
years down the pike:

[http://i68.tinypic.com/qpfmsz.jpg](http://i68.tinypic.com/qpfmsz.jpg)

------
bcaulfield
That'll be the name of my next metal band.

